# Metal detector.



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

So I looked around for a thread discussing this and couldn't really find one here. I don't have the $1600 to spend on a Rens. Didnt know if any of you guys have any advice. I've read mixed review on the lumber wizard III. But the $130 price tag would be easier to take.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i may need one too for the reclaimed wood i run thru the planer and i may also get cursed on the sawmill too


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I met a guy recently that seems to be whiz with the metal detectors. I'm going to have him check a walnut yard tree log I have real soon. Don't know how well it works but will give it a try. Gary


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a old coinmaster and it works good, I set its controls to sound off on nails (steel and galvinized).


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Logger I was actually looking at one of those on CL yesterday but I think the guy wants way too much. How deep will it detect nails? MidGA your probably gonna want one. This is not the first time I've needed one and I hate borrowing stuff. So I need to make the commitment just trying to find one that works for logs. MidGA will remember a few weeks ago I got a few black walnuts. Well I finally got around to milling them on Sat. The first pass in the first one I hit a nail no biggie chipped one tooth. Second cut I hit six more nails and wiped my blade out. I set all that guys logs aside. The upside I got a lot of real nice red cedar milled and built a new log bank ( next on your list MidGA) or should be. Haha. Anyway any tips from ppl that have used metal detectors would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

It really depends on the detector but mine goes 6 to 8 inches, you can always take a few cuts/boards of and detect again. I have found that walnut will show a black stain on the bottom end of the log (like oak does)if it has metal in it. Most times the upper logs are clean of metal, its always that nice butt log the gets the nails:thumbdown:.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

My friend lent me a Garrett Ace 250. So after trying one ill be a little less reluctant to invest in one. Hopefully ill get to try it today after work. Logger to you offload the log to scan between cuts ?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

No. I normally detect when rolling it to the mill but have done it on the mill also, the detector may pick parts of the mill but you can see/hear when over them spots.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah that's what I figured. But I wanted to ask. Well now it looks like I've got to run to a box store tonight and I've got a helper coming tomorrow night for another project. So the logs may have to wait till the weekend. Logger are you saying that the metal will discolor the end of the log? When I painted them I didn't notice anything. I've noticed it close to the nails. So I know what your talking about.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes the stain will go from the nail to the ground.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks logger I guess ill need to be more vigilant next time.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

I use a Garrett wand type detector. It has served me well so far. However, I will say that I have only used it a couple of trees I have cut down from my property (Pecan and Live Oak) I scanned them before I took it to the saw mill and when I got there the mill owner pulled out the same type and re-scanned them. That is the only use I have gotten out of it so far. I think I picked it up for 150 or so.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks hays I didn't get a chance to try it yet but maybe tomorrow. Anyway still scanning CL but no luck so far. Ill keep this thread updated whenever I get to try it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've heard army surplus has good ones.....also I know a few that use regular detectors used for finding coins.

I own one (coin style) but haven't used it yet, I have hit a few nails but I already knew they were in the log (dreaded blue streak) just not exact location (didn't have detector with me). I'd rather hit a nail as to a rock (I live in rocky soil area) NO detector to find them and they do more damage to the blade.

I've cut alot of logs and only hit a few nails....I look at the log ends and that'll tell 98% of the time...a few species doesn't show blue and a few show mineral as a streak.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yes zbohm, i remember the walnut logs, whats a log bank? i have 2 3x6 beams i cut with the CSM before i got the mill that i have laid on some cement blocks that i lay logs on to roll up to the mill. also i was cursed with a nail today.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Well MidGA your a step ahead then. Sorry log bank, log deck same thing. Just a place to teady the logs. The guy that got me into sawmills always called it a bank. Btw guys I looked at those logs and the stains from the nails only extend about 1'. So ill keep everybody posted how I fair with the MD.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok so I tried the metal detector. Turns out the two biggest logs are actually made of metal. So I didn't even attempt to mill those. I did pick a few nice ones that only had two hits on the MD. So I found fencing,nails and a bullet. Mangled only one blade so I feel I did ok. However extending for about a foot in either direction is the dreaded stain. So I guess the next question is does this wood have any value? You could cut the metal parts out and still have plenty of material but the stained area is fairly large.


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Just wondering will my kids metal detector work at finding metal in the logs? It cost less than $75, so I will give it a try. Picks up all kinds of metal in the ground and its easy to use.


----------

